# Spring buck on a foggy mornin



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Boy the fog was thick when I took this one. I worked on it to regain some detail.


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice Capture!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 11, 2017)

now that's a nice picture


----------



## rip18 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Broken Tine (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2017)

Yep..........


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2017)

Contest worthy.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 11, 2017)

Another great shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks you all!


----------

